# Hausaufgaben Problem Format mit Restminuten



## shygo (18. Okt 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

such seit std schon verzweifelt nach einer Lösung für mein Problem.

Ich muss zu einem Ausdruck, der zu einer Anzahl Miuten die vollen Stunde und die Restminuten ausgibt im Format hmm.

h= Stunden
mm= Rest-Minuten

Mein Problem dabei ist das ich keine Variablen benutzen darf und auch nur INT Operanden, also +-/*. Ich weiß cniht ob es was hilft aber den Restwert Operator darf ich auch benutzen %.
Das ganze muss in system.out.println(); stehen.

Also hier paar Bespiele:
x      Sollergebnis
5 =  5
60 = 100
61 = 101
180 = 300

Ich schaffe es nicht dieses Format mit Restminuten in eine Formel zu packen.
Bin Dankbar für jede Idee oder Hilfe.


----------



## njans (18. Okt 2014)

> Also hier paar Bespiele:
> x Sollergebnis
> 5 = 5
> 60 = 100
> ...



Ich habe keine Ahnung, was mir dieses Beispiel sagen soll...
Was sind die Minuten? Was soll 60 = 100 aussagen?


----------



## stg (18. Okt 2014)

```
int eingabe = 187;
System.out.println(eingabe/60*100+eingabe%60);
```

Und das hast du in mehreren Stunden nicht selbst hinbekommen?! :autsch:


----------



## shygo (18. Okt 2014)

Danke für die Antwort aber so leicht ist die Lösung nicht.

@ njans

60 = 100 soll die sagen  Format (hmm) also 60 minuten sind 1 std also 100 und 61 sind somit 100 und 1 Restminute also 101.
60 ist die Azahl der Minuten die umgerechnet werden soll, kannst auch z.B. 246 nehmen.

@stg
Danke , genau da habe ich nach gesucht. Ich bin nicht so der Mathespezialist von daher sorry. Kannst du bitte die Formel auch erklären damit ich das nachvollziehen kann, die richtigen Ergebnisse kommen raus.
System.out.println(eingabe/60*100+eingabe%60);


----------



## stg (18. Okt 2014)

shygo hat gesagt.:


> Danke , genau da habe ich nach gesucht. Ich bin nicht so der Mathespezialist von daher sorry. Kannst du bitte die Formel auch erklären damit ich das nachvollziehen kann, die richtigen Ergebnisse kommen raus.



Bei der Integer-Division wird der Rest einfach "abgeschnitten". eingabe/60 liefert also zurück, wie oft die 60 komplett in eingabe passt, d.h. die Anzahl der vollen Stunden. Anschließend rechnest du mal 100, um die Anzahl der Stunden "zwei Stellen nach links zu verschieben. Zuletzt wird noch der ganzzahlige Rest bei der Division mit 60 dazuaddiert, das sind einfach die übrigen verbleibenden Minuten..

Bei dem Zahlenbeispiel mit der 187 sähe das also wie folgt aus:
187/60 ergibt 3
danach rechnen wir mal 100, erhalten also 300 als Zwischenergebnis
187%60 ergibt 7
Insgesamt kommen wir also auf 300+7=307


----------

